# Over head press problem



## Thatgoodfellow (Aug 9, 2018)

I don't know how common this is but sometimes when I go heavy on BB over head press I get this pain in my upper middle back almost like I pinched a nerve. 

It usually lasts about a week and can be pretty painfully just to move around. Anybody have the same experience or advice to avoid this? I don't go too heavy, usually not above 135.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 9, 2018)

A video would help. A lot of times guys get into some nasty flexion and extension while overhead pressing.

Without a vid I can only offer generic advice.

1. Try a weightlifting shoe
2. Learn to brace your trunk.
3. Check your head position. Neutral spine and bring the head thru and under the bar as you press.
4. Change your grip width. Wider isn't better.
5. Address scapular mobility or other shoulder ROM issues.


----------



## stevenmd (Aug 9, 2018)

I have had rotator and supraspinatus tears (old) that seem to get agitated by doing heavy overhead press.  Not really the same issue as you but I now do my overhead press at the end of my shoulder workout using a lighter weight.  Sort of like pre-exhausting everything else.  Plus, for me, my side and rear delts need to play catch up to my front delts.  If you start doing the press at the end of your workout, I highly suggest using a machine at first until your body gets used to doing this... primarily for stability purposes or use lighter dumbbells and work your way up.  Just watch your stability.

But to speak to your specific issue... where is your head placement as you lower the bar?  Are you pulling it back out of the way if you lower to the front or pushing it forward as you lower behind the neck?  I'm thinking - without seeing you actually perform the exercise - that your spine is out of alignment when you move your head.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Aug 10, 2018)

Thanks for the reply. I do need to get some chucks or something I have been training in Nike free runners. 
I am thinking that it is most likely my head position that's creating it because I usually tend to lean back more when I start going have. Appreciate the advice.


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 10, 2018)

do you sit or stand doing them?


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Aug 10, 2018)

I do standing with either barbell or dumbell but I never have this problem when I hit dumbells. luckily it is not too aggravating this time.


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 10, 2018)

I only did standing and only barbells and never had any issues...gotta make sure you are doing them correctly and no issues


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 10, 2018)

Thatgoodfellow said:


> I do standing with either barbell or dumbell but I never have this problem when I hit dumbells. luckily it is not too aggravating this time.



With the barbell you feel you have to lean back to bring the bar down in line with your center of gravity. Not so with the dumbbells. You can hold them out to the side.

So it sounds like that's probably your issue and it's common. A heeled lifting shoe will help as will learning to extend the sternum out as opposed to leaning or arching back. By extending the sternum you get tighter lats. This helps stabilise the shoulder significantly and gives you a shelf to push off of as well. 

Then the rest is learning to pack your neck (think give yourself a double chin) and bring the head thru as the bar clears your eyes. Flare the elbows to lock out.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 10, 2018)

I should add something before someone starts this bullshit btw...

Arching on bench press is safe. Relatively ... 

Arching during overhead press is not.

They are not the same thing. With the bar overhead and an arch you have compression and shearing forces combined. That will **** up your back . 

With bench there is no compression. Only shear.


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 10, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> I should add something before someone starts this bullshit btw...
> 
> Arching on bench press is safe. Relatively ...
> 
> ...



I can't understand why some do that arch...it's not natural in my eyes and I never even thought about doing it...and I fuuucking loved the standing ones...developed great shoulders due to it!


----------



## Elivo (Aug 10, 2018)

I switched from BB ohp to dumbell. Its just way easier on my already beat up shoulders. Ive seen people do the arch when benching, i honestly dont even know how they do that, i dont think i could make my back come off the bench if i wanted to.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 10, 2018)

jennerrator said:


> I can't understand why some do that arch...it's not natural in my eyes and I never even thought about doing it...and I fuuucking loved the standing ones...developed great shoulders due to it!



It's actually very natural and once you understand how it makes sense. Protects you from pec tears and rotator cuff damage.  I can do a more thorough write up on it sometime.


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 11, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> It's actually very natural and once you understand how it makes sense. Protects you from pec tears and rotator cuff damage.  I can do a more thorough write up on it sometime.



Yes, please do ...but I think I didn’t write properly lol

just so I don’t make what I meant misunderstanding...I do them properly and have never had any issues


----------



## TypeRMan (Sep 17, 2018)

Make sure your form is correct.  Try not to arch your back.


----------

